# Nils Master lebt! Turus Ukko auch!



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Meinen ersten Hecht jenseits der 1,10 Meter geht auf aufs Konto des Invincibles.



Da haben wir was gemeinsam. Meiner war gleich so weit drüber, dass ich 15 Jahre gebraucht habe, um den zu toppen. Obwohl sich die Hechte in  Mittelfranken durchaus sehen lassen können.

Das war der Invincible in 6", der hat mir sogar mehr  90+ Zander gebracht als Meterhechte.  Das einzige was mich gestört hat, war der 3. Drilling.
Aber den kann man ja entschärfen. Das Original war zum Schluss schon ziemlich verbissen und nach nem missglückten Wurf ist die Schaufel abgebrochen. Hab dann mit der Laubsäge ein Ersatzteil gebastelt und was soll ich sagen, das Ding fing, als wäre nicht gewesen,

Hab dann einige Zeit mit der 10" Version gefischt, aber seltsamerweise hauptsächlich Fische mittlerer Größe mit gefangen.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> hat aber vor allem unter Schleppanglern einen Ruf wie Donnerhall.



Als ich vor 30 Jahren mit dem Bootsangeln anfing, hab ich mir als Geheimwaffe nen 40cm Ukko zugelegt.

Der kam aber bisher noch nie zum Einsatz, war mir irgendwie zum Angeln zu schade. War damals zwar nicht billig, aber noch erschwinglich. Könnte mittlerweile schon an Wert gewonnen haben.

Irgendwann hab ich mich dann aber von der Gummiwelle anstecken lassen  und die alten Köder von damals kamen nur noch sporadisch zum Einsatz.

2019 könnte mein erstes Angeljahr ohne Einsatz auf Hecht werden. Bisher konnte ich mich noch nicht aufraffen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

der Ukko im Hechtdesign ist auch ein Bringer im Alten Kanal und dort ja auch kaum durch Hänger gefährdet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2019)

Meiner in Schweden war 1.11 damit: Invincible 15 cm, Metali Blau / Silber


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> der Ukko im Hechtdesign ist auch ein Bringer im Alten Kanal



Stell ich mir lustig vor mit nem 40er Ukko im LDM.  

Meiner ist noch Originalverpackt mit Preisschild 29,90 DM.

Ich glaube du fischst die 16er Version, oder.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Invincible 15 cm



Jep, die 6"/15cm  Version war damals auch meine Universalwaffe.  War auch wesentlich bequemer zu fischen als der 10"/26cm Klotz.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2019)

Einen 30 er, habe ich oft ab Mitte September durch den Gr. Plöner See geschleppt.
Ungefähr 7 Meter Lauftiefe ,waren um die Zeit immer ganz gut.
Erstaunlich waren die Bisse von vielen "kleineren" Hechten,auf den doch, recht stattlichen Köder.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

richtig, der 40er wäre doch etwas gut gross für den alten Kanal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> richtig, der 40er wäre doch etwas gut gross für den alten Kanal.



Also ich hatte den 30er  und das ist schon ein rechter Brocken, ab dieser Größe auch eigentlich  ein reiner Schleppköder, da ca. 150gr. Holz!
Der 40er hat doch bestimmt 200-250gr.?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich hatte den 30er  und das ist schon ein rechter Brocken, ab dieser Größe auch eigentlich  ein reiner Schleppköder, da ca. 150gr. Holz!
> Der 40er hat doch bestimmt 200-250gr.?
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

ich habe nur ein paar 16cm lange und die wiegen 27 Gramm. Sind nicht gerade die grossen Flieger (Weite), aber sehr fängig und bei uns im alten Kanal ist die Hängergefahr sehr gering und die Weite auch nicht so wichtig, da nur 15 Meter breit, weshalb ich da öfters mit dem dort auf Hecht gehe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (26. November 2019)

Moin, ich muss sagen, ich bin von beiden Ködern etwas enttäuscht. Zumindest habe ich einige Exemplare besessen / gesehen die ihrem Ruf nicht gerecht wurden. Aktuell habe ich 3 Invincible ohne Schaufel Zuhause. (1x 15, 2x 12cm), keiner davon hat auch nur anannähernd 5 Stunden im Wasser verbracht.
Da würde ich fast von konstruktiven Mängeln sprechen, die Schaufelfassung ist einfach nicht tief genug eingefräst.
Von 6 12cm Invincible waren mindestens 3 sinkend, obwohl sie eigentlich schwimmen sollten. Zwei davon waren weggehängt bevor wir das überprüft haben.
Bei einem Großteil der Turus Ukkos die ich gesehen habe ist der Lack nach kürzester Zeit großflächig aufgerissen und teilweise abgeplatzt, allein durch den Wasserkontakt, ohne mechanische Beanspruchung.
Bei einem Köder den ich darauf hin restauriert habe zeigte sich, dass der Rohling in der Produktion "verschliffen" wurde und mehrere Millimeter Spachtelmasse aufgetragen wurden um das Teil wieder in Form zu bringen.
Das ist für mich alles nix was sich Köder dieser Preisklasse erlauben dürfen, ungeachtet derer Fängigkeit, wobei die was das an geht bei mir auch nicht gerade umwerfend daher kamen. Am erfolgreichsten unter denen ist bei mir noch ein Ukko-Eigenbau.
Weiter haben die Teile alters- / konstruktionsbedingt weitere Eigenheiten wie z.T. sehr starken Auftrieb oder sehr schlechte Wurfeigenschaften, womit man zumindest umgehen können muss, von total abgefahrenen Preisen Mal abgesehen.
Ich sag Mal so, als Sammler muss man beide haben, als Angler nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. November 2019)

@jkc: Ich habe auf beide Modelle schon sehr, sehr gut gefangen. Ich fische die seit über zehn Jahren und hatte nicht ein einziges Mal die von Dir geschilderten Probleme. Ok, mein erster INvincible ist total zerbissen, mehrfach mit Nagellack geflickt und am Ende ist dann auch tatsächlich bei einem Felskontakt die Tauchschaufel rausgebrochen. ABer bei weit über 100 Hechten sehe ich ihm das nach ;-) 
Spachtelmasse auftragen kommt mir sehr komisch vor. Da hat doch kein Hersteller dieser Welt die Zeit, um so einen Aufwand zu betreiben. Da fallen die Rohlinge aus der Fräse, nimmt man halt den nächsten. Das Holz ist doch nicht der KOstenfaktor. Kann es sein, dass Du online gekauft hast? Es kursierten nämlich auch zahlreiche Fälschungen der KÖder. Die Turus Ukko 40er werden angeblich inzwischen für rund 200 Euro gehandelt, da sie nicht mehr produziert werden. 

LG, Georg


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2019)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der 40er hat doch bestimmt 200-250gr.?



Mit Schachtel knapp 300g.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ok, mein erster INvincible ist total zerbissen, mehrfach mit Nagellack geflickt und am Ende ist dann auch tatsächlich bei einem Felskontakt die Tauchschaufel rausgebrochen.



Wieder was gemeinsam, nur wars bei meinem Betonkontakt.  Ich hab mir dann ja ne Ersatzschaufel gesägt und die gebrochene  ausgetauscht.
Die alte ging tatsächlich relativ einfach raus. Hatte bis dato aber anstandslos gehalten.  Die neue hab ich mit Zwei-Komponenten-Kleber fixiert, die hält immer noch. Nur Haken und Sprengringe hab ich getauscht. Deshalb kam das Ersatzmodell bisher auch noch nicht zum Einsatz.

Kann mich also bei meinen Nils Mastern weder über Haltbarkeit noch Fängigkeit beschweren. 

Meine Wobbler sind aber auch vom letzten Jahrtausend und wurden in DM bezahlt. 



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> 40er werden angeblich inzwischen für rund 200 Euro gehandelt,



Bei Ukko-Sammlern scheint das Jahr 2004 ne besondere Rolle zu spielen.  Was danach kam scheint weniger gefragt zu sein.

Gibt es ja ähnlich auch bei der ABU-Ambassadeur, dass da  bestimmte Modelle nach nem Stichtag  trotz "made in Sweden" nicht mehr gefragt sind.



jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag Mal so, als Sammler muss man beide haben, als Angler nicht



Jeder sollte die Köder haben, denen er vertraut.

Die jüngere Generation wird beim Namen Turunen aber wohl eh eher an Symphonic Metal als an Wobbler denken.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2019)

Moin Georg, online gekauft ja, trotzdem denke ich, dass es Originale waren, zumindest deutet nichts auf Fälschungen hin und ich habe gleiches auch bei Ködern von anderen Anglern gesehen, die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit andere Quellen als ich hatten.
Die erwähnten 12cm NM waren zweifelsfrei originale, da sie direkt vom Hersteller kamen.
Das mit den Fälschungen höre ich immer wieder, jedoch kenne ich bisher keine, Nachbauten mit annähernd gleicher Formgebung natürlich, aber wirkliche Fälschungen bei denen es mehr als einen Blick braucht die zu erkennen eben nicht.
Die Ukkos müssten inzwischen über 10 Jahre alt sein, die erwähnten NM aus aktueller Produktion der letzten 2 Jahre.

Grüße JK


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. November 2019)

@jkc: fishhawk hat's ja schon sehr treffend gesagt - jeder sollte die Köder nehmen, denen er vertraut. Sind halt Holzwobbler, die sind nicht alle 100prozentig gleich. Natürlich muss generell die Qualität und die Fängigkeit passen. Das ist bei den allermeisten modernen Hartplastikködern der Fall. Die versprühen aber für mich nicht soviel Charme. Wenn Du Dir den Film anguckst, siehst Du ja, wie die bei Nils Master produzieren: Uralte Drechselmaschinen, die in einer alten Schule stehen. Das Testbecken steht auf dem Dachboden. Altmodischer geht's echt nicht - ich finde das einfach nur kultig. Kam mir damals vor wie bei Astrid Lindgren, auch wenn's in Finnland und nicht in Schweden war. Hab' nur drauf gewartet, dass gleich Pipi ums Eck biegt ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2019)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die versprühen aber für mich nicht soviel Charme.



Das wäre für mich aber nur ein Argument sie zu kaufen, nicht sie auch zu fischen.

So sieht das JKC scheinbar auch.

Hätte ich mir damals statt des 40er Ukko ne Aktie von Apple gekauft, hätte ich jetzt weniger Charme im Köderschrank, aber deutlich mehr Wert im Depot.

Bereut habe ich es trotzdem nicht und hergeben würde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht wollen. Fischen aber auch nicht.

Für den Zweck hätte ich noch nen 40er Spirit-of-Fishing von Klaus Wenzig aus Nürnberg.  Der ist aber von der Silhouette her noch ne Nummer größer.


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. November 2019)

Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass für mich die Funktion an erster Stelle kommt. Aber wenn zum guten Lauf und der Fängigkeit noch Charme dazu kommt, find ich's halt noch geiler ;-) 
Aber wie so oft bei Ködern: Die persönliche Erfahrung macht's. Ich habe Köder in der Box, die ich fast nie fische. Ein paarmal drangehabt, nix gefangen und schon sinkt das Vertrauen und die Einsatzzeiten werden immer kürzer. Eine Art TEufelskreis. Kollegen wiederum fangen damit Bombe, eigentlich kann's nicht am Köder liegen.


----------



## ragbar (27. November 2019)

Ich verdanke dem 15er Invincible einige meiner schönsten Fangtage auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch überhaupt. War bei mir neben dem Effzett 30gr in der Vorgummizeit Köder Nr1.
Ich hatte auch abgebrochene Tauchschaufeln, zur Reparatur extra ne PC Platte besorgt und mit 2kEpoxi immer repariert bekommen. Mir war das egal, die Köder fingen und ließen sich im Vergleich zu Rapalas aus Balsa mit ihrem Abachiholzkörper passabel werfen.Im Rhein auf Hecht war bei mir die Farbe Pigeon der Abräumer schlechthin,selbst Zander gingen da reihenweise dran,trotz der Größe.


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2019)

Bei mir war's der Jerk in 14cm von Turus Ukko, der ungezählte Hechte mitbrachte.

Ein Köder, der vor vielen Jahren von gefühlt niemandem gefischt wurde und nicht einfach zu führen war. Hatte man sich eingefuchst, bekam man ihn beim Einholen sogar dazu, wie ein flüchtendes Fischchen aus dem Wasser zu springen und dann ging meist die Post ab...


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hatte man sich eingefuchst, bekam man ihn beim Einholen sogar dazu, wie ein flüchtendes Fischchen aus dem Wasser zu springen und dann ging meist die Post ab...



Du lässt den Köder echt aus dem Wasser springen? Würde ich sehr gerne mal sehen, die Technik kenne ich nicht. Ich führe den Turus Ukko ähnlich wie den Zalt. Längerer Zug, stehen lassen und ein zwei kurze Schläge in diese Pause rein, sodass der Köder mehr oder weniger auf der Stelle kurz ausbricht. Einfach durchkurbeln fängt auch auf sehr gut, macht mir aber nicht soviel Spaß  So kann ich die Illusion aufrecht erhalten, dass ich erst durch meine geniale Präsentation den entscheidenden Impuls gebe


----------



## jkc (27. November 2019)

Reparatur der Schaufel des Invincible ist leider nicht so sehr einfach, da die Schaufelaufnahme aus zwei Halbrundungen besteht, die in der Mitte durch die Drahtachse der Hakenaufhängung getrennt sind.
Das beste wäre, bei einem neuen Köder die Schaufel auszulösen und als Muster zu verwenden. So war auch mein Plan, aber die Schaufeln waren alle zu schnell weg.

Grüße JK

Edit: Fällt mir gerade noch was ein worin meine "Abneigung" gegenüber der NM begründet ist. Den Invincible gibt's ja auch in 2teilig. Hatte ich auch einen von in 13cm, bei dem verklemmte immer das Gelenk und der Köder lief nicht mehr. Super Sache.


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Du lässt den Köder echt aus dem Wasser springen? Würde ich sehr gerne mal sehen, die Technik kenne ich nicht....



Ja! Das geht mit schwimmenden Zalts übrigens auch. Zeige ich dir gern, wenn sich eine Gelegenheit ergibt - vielleicht mal beim Poldern?


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2021)

Also ganz ehrlich, das ist doch nur noch peinlich.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Keiner der Köder war auch nur annähernd 20h im Wasser. Der vorne von den großen am längsten mit nicht mal 5h.
Lack komplett rissig.
Dahinter, beidseitig das Holz an der Schaufel eingerissen, Schaufel abgebrochen, Schaufel rausgefallen.
Ich habe echt andere Vorstellungen von einem Köder dieser Preisklasse.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2021)

schick den Kram dahin , woher er kam , mit einem gepfeffertn Schreiben dazu.
Das ist nur Pfusch - wenn ich mir die Lackdünne , von Dicke kann man ja nicht reden, anschaue.
Das kann nix werden


----------

